# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Pregled AS 30.06.2007 - Bravo ekipa!!

## Mukica

Moram pohvaliti nasu ekipu   :Love:  s projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici koja je danas na pregledu pregledala  

 :Bouncing:  *60 autosjedalica* :D

Svaka vam cast!   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## momze

wow, 60 autosjedalica!?
bravo, cure i decki!!  :D   :Klap:

----------


## kli_kli

:D

----------


## clio180

:D  bravoooooooooooo...

----------


## Ancica

koja ekipaaaaaaaaaaa!

a i roditelji, bake i djedovi koji su donjeli 60!!!! sjedalica na rodin pregled!

pametni roditelji + ekipa kojoj nema ravne = neoboriva kombinacija!

ajme sto sam ponosna sto sam dio vas, autosjedalicari i rode, sve skup!

----------


## mimoza

Bila bi i 61 pregledana da nam tata nije morao raditi  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Bravo za ovih 60. :D ,a mi jedva čekamo iduči pregled.

----------


## Švedica

:D  I mi bili među tih 60!  :D  Budući tata dobio pohvalu za savršeno montiranje AS iako su 1. put susreo s tim!   :Heart:   za njega i za Rode!

 :Smile:

----------


## srecica

wow ekipa   :Naklon:

----------


## BusyBee

Bravo, svaka cast! Jupii!  :D

----------


## JBT

:Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   ekipi

----------


## apricot

Bravo, bravo, bravo našim autosjedaličarima!

60 X   :Heart:  , samo za danas...

----------


## Roza

60 sjedalica, bravo! Jel to rekordni broj sjedalica po jednom pregledu do sada?

----------


## emily

Roza, mislim da je ovo rekord, daleko iznad svih dosadasnjih brojki :D 

svaka cast ekipi!

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## Sun

:Klap:

----------


## anki

i mi smo bili  8) 

stvarno svaka pohvala curkama!super su! čak ih ni kiša nije omela!  :D

----------


## bubimira

čula sam danas zaovaj rekord. nika mi rekla
pa cure i dečki što reći osim   :Naklon:

----------


## enela

Svaka čast!

A sad konačno i ja znam da se i sjedalica-jaje može fiksirati   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Thnx cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Svaka čast!
I autosjedaličarkama, ali prvenstveno roditeljima kojima polako dolazi u glavu "autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke"! :D  :D

----------


## dinna

Evo i mi smo bili, zapravo MM, sa dvije autosjedalice. Mogu samo reći da ću sad mirne duše na put  :Smile:  
Hvala Rodama  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Slušala sam reportažu na radiju. Bilo je super.

60 sigurnijih malih ljudi. bravo!   :D

----------


## Romana

:D   :Klap:

----------


## Brunda

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

Mi smo s velikim veseljem odradili i ovaj pregled koji je nadmasio brojkom sve do sada.

Dok smo zbrajali  nismo vjerovali da ih je toliko zaista bilo.

Bravo svima koji su dosli :D   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## tweety

:Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ena

:Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## Linda

Moje curice zahvaljuju super teti i stričeku.  :Heart:

----------


## šnapi

i mi smo bili :D spremali smo se dok je jos bio u jajetu, a sad je dobio novu tobicu i morali smo vidjeti jel tata to dobro sredio. i je!! bravo za naseg tatu. no rode su to sve ponovile i sad je as kao zavarena za sjedalo.  :Heart:  
jana je slikao stricek iz vecernjaka. jel zna netko kada ce taj prilog jer mi naravno nismo pitali  :Embarassed:

----------


## tweety

> Moje curice zahvaljuju super teti i stričeku.


ja sam cijelo vrijeme sa drugog kraja parkirališta škicala kako su prekrasne.
janu sam to ipak uspjela u facu reći   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Linda

> Linda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje curice zahvaljuju super teti i stričeku. 
> 
> 
> ja sam cijelo vrijeme sa drugog kraja parkirališta škicala kako su prekrasne.


A zakaj se nisi javila?  :No-no:  
Baš bi mi bilo drago upoznati te i zapravo sam se nadala nekom novom poznanstvu.

----------


## šnapi

no, no sad se crvenimo  :Embarassed:  bas mi je drago da smo se sreli, jer pitanje je kad bi. jel znas sta za taj vecernjak?

----------


## tinars

Šnapi, možda Vjesnik. Danas ima članak sa slikama.


Nadam se da je ovo dovoljno dobro mjesto za ostaviti poruku:
Molila bih buduću mamu Ninu s puknutim Chiccom da mi se javi (može na pp)!

----------


## daddycool

> no, no sad se crvenimo  bas mi je drago da smo se sreli, jer pitanje je kad bi. jel znas sta za taj vecernjak?


ima sličica danas u večernjem  :D  i minijaturni tekstić

i jedino se on i ja vidimo u cjelosti    :Grin:

----------


## Linda

Vidjela sam vas u Večernjem. Šnapi, Jan je mali  :Saint:  , ali tekstić je stvarno štur da šturiji ne može biti.

daddycool, ja sam bila sigurna da si ti naš striček, a sad vidim da sam se zeznula.

----------


## šnapi

a od kojeg dana ak mi mozes reci.

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Linda prvotno napisa
> ...


htjela sam, ali smo jurili iz auta u auto. i dok sam se šnapici javljala šefica je ružno gledala, ali njoj sam se morala jer je od faxa nisam vidjela.

----------


## šnapi

linda moram reci da sam i ja tebe prepoznala jer su ti cure u avataru tako da kad sam ih vidla znala sam da si to ti   :Razz:  
ja sam bila s M-om nasuprot tvojeg auta s fordom karavanom. cure su ti tak izražajne, pogotovo starija. jako su slatke.

----------


## kloklo

Dragi moji sjedaličari, silno sam ponosna na vas, ovo je stvarno fantastično  :D   :Heart:

----------


## šnapi

ja bih jos nesto pitala. nakon pregleda dobila sam par letaka i rodinu brosuru o auto sjedalicama koju sam ja vec prije procitala u pdf-u. zanima me da li se takva brosura moze dijeliti po rodilistima i mjestima gdje se krecu trudnice i mlade majke. imam prijateljicu u zadru koja se ne koristi cesto internetom i najvjerojatnije nije toliko upoznata sa vaznoscu koristenja as. bas sam joj to mislila poslati da ne bi dosla u iskusenje da bebu u prvim mjesecima drzi u rukama. 

u zadnje vrijeme vidjam malu djecu kako sjede tati na koljenima i "voze" auto, pa kako je dvoje odraslih i petoro djece raznih dobi potrpano u auto svi ne vezani i bez as. cak sam se susrela i s izjavom da jako male bebe ne smiju u as! imam dojam da su educirani samo oni koji surfaju internetom!

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool, ja sam bila sigurna da si ti naš striček, a sad vidim da sam se zeznula.


bilo je stvarno puno vozila sa po dvije sjedalice, a meni sve neugodno jer se nemrem sjetiti vas   :Smile:  

a kad ono radilo se o majstoru Inoslavu   :Klap:

----------


## Amalthea

> jzanima me da li se takva brosura moze dijeliti po rodilistima i mjestima gdje se krecu trudnice i mlade majke.


Dapače!   :Love:

----------


## Linda

> htjela sam, ali smo jurili iz auta u auto.


Ma, kužim, posel je posel. Zapravo, kad sam ti posala onaj post, nisam skužila da si ti bila autosjedaličarka, nego sam zabrijala da ste i vi došli na pregled. Tek mi se kasnije kliker upalio, pa sam se malo posramila kak sam te prozvala za nejavljanje.  :Love:  




> linda moram reci da sam i ja tebe prepoznala jer su ti cure u avataru tako da kad sam ih vidla znala sam da si to ti  
> ja sam bila s M-om nasuprot tvojeg auta s fordom karavanom. cure su ti tak izražajne, pogotovo starija. jako su slatke.


Ma daj?!! E, sad mi je fakat bed... moje curke bi sigurno poludjele za Janom, a i meni bi bilo drago upoznati "kolegicu" s foruma. 
Da ne zaboravim, ako još nisi saznala, radi se Večernjem od jučer.




> a kad ono radilo se o majstoru Inoslavu


Da, da, Inoslav je naš striček!  :D

----------


## šnapi

kupila vecernjak! hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

> ja bih jos nesto pitala. nakon pregleda dobila sam par letaka i rodinu brosuru o auto sjedalicama koju sam ja vec prije procitala u pdf-u. zanima me da li se takva brosura moze dijeliti po rodilistima i mjestima gdje se krecu trudnice i mlade majke. imam prijateljicu u zadru koja se ne koristi cesto internetom i najvjerojatnije nije toliko upoznata sa vaznoscu koristenja as. bas sam joj to mislila poslati da ne bi dosla u iskusenje da bebu u prvim mjesecima drzi u rukama.


de joj posalji, al sam da ti javim da vec radimo na tome sto predlazes. ako mozes i zelis pomoci, de se javi, posla ima, svaki par ruku dobro dode, makar i kroz najsitnickije poslove   :Heart:

----------


## šnapi

bi ja rado pomogla ali nemam auto, a to me koči u svemu.   :Sad:  
imam jos jednu ideju 8) inace sam imala carski i od bebe ni traga ni glasa pa sam sve one letke i gluposti iz one kutije koju smo dobili prostudirala. bilo bi dobro kad bi se i tu nekaj pametno ubacilo ak se moze, jer zene stvarno nemaju sta raditi dok nema beba tako da bi to procitale u detalje. taj paket dobiju sve rodilje, a tu bi se onda pokrile zapravo sve mame!!

----------


## tweety

šnapi, draga, ja sam ti odavno rekla da bi nam dobro došla.
a što se prijevoza tiče, ma daaaajjjjj, sve se to organizira.

----------


## enela

> linda moram reci da sam i ja tebe prepoznala jer su ti cure u avataru tako da kad sam ih vidla znala sam da si to ti


Ima nas još koji smo te prepoznali a ne javili se  :Smile:  
Curke su ti preslatke (baš ko i na avataru)  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Linda

> Ima nas još koji smo te prepoznali a ne javili se.  
> Curke su ti preslatke (baš ko i na avataru)


Hvala na komplimentu za curice.  :Embarassed:  
Ali kaj ja izgledam tak babarogasto da se nitko nije javio?

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali kaj ja izgledam tak babarogasto da se nitko nije javio?


Viš, viš, dobro pitanje ...   :Grin:   :Love: 
A curama se ne mogu dovoljno nadiviti. Gledala sam ih u Kalebovom albumu i ne znam, zaista ne znam koja je ljepša. To su najljepše cure na forumu.  :Zaljubljen:  

Čestitam Rodama na tom ogromnom broju pregledanih autosjedalica! :D

----------


## Linda

> A curama se ne mogu dovoljno nadiviti. Gledala sam ih u Kalebovom albumu i ne znam, zaista ne znam koja je ljepša. To su najljepše cure na forumu.


Hvala, draga.  :Kiss:  
Džaba im ljepota, kad je mama babaroga, pa svi bježe od njih.  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Ja imam i dvije slike s curkama pa Linda - ako trebaš - reci.   :Wink:

----------


## Amalthea

Jedna od njih je: http://www.oreski.net/Roda_30062007/target19.html

----------


## Linda

Ajmeee, super je slička! Hvala!
Može i druga?  :Grin:

----------


## enela

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima nas još koji smo te prepoznali a ne javili se.  
> Curke su ti preslatke (baš ko i na avataru)  
> 
> 
> Hvala na komplimentu za curice.  
> Ali kaj ja izgledam tak babarogasto da se nitko nije javio?


Ne daj bože, ali malo mi je bed bilo potezati te za rukav: " E, jesi ti ta i ta."   :Wink:

----------


## Linda

Ma, kužim, ali ipak si trebala.  :Grin:  Obećaj da budeš drugi put.

----------


## suzana_s

I mi smo bili na pregledu i zahvaljujemo tetama Rodama na izvrsnom i brzom obavljanju posla...
Stvarno su to vrhunski odradile!
*Bravo!!!*

----------


## enela

> Ma, kužim, ali ipak si trebala.  Obećaj da budeš drugi put.


Obećajem! 

Sad sam se samo detektivski šetala ispred Tebe da se uvjerim da si To stvarno ti   :Laughing:

----------

